# TV Retrofit



## BusyBox (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm going to retrofit new generation TV-Module 2 ECE in my F10 with no TV from factory.

Is it enough to add 601 to SALPA-Element and TVM2 to HO-Wort from E-Sys and than VO code a few modules to make the retrofit as if it is done with ISTA-P and no E-SYS?

My questions is more about this TVM2 option that I need to add as HO-Wort, it defines that the module is TV-Module 2 and is capable of decoding MPEG4, right?

P.S. One more question popped up: what is the part number of the pins used for +12V wire that goes into connector behind the rear fuse holder?


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

if I can give you some advice, not execute Retrofit, you need to replace and mount many components, as you have to change the CID (100%), wiring, remove roof to reach antenna.
Others have Kufatec, integrates perfectly, and works better.


----------



## BusyBox (Sep 2, 2013)

Not that hard at all - tv module, support frame, a few power and optic cables, 5m fbas cable. The hardest part if you follow the oem way is the antenna diversity.
If anyone knows the pin part number, please help!


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi,

Why is needed To change the CID?
As antenna, you can universal antenna...


Thorsten


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

Thorsten said:


> Hi,
> 
> Why is needed To change the CID?
> As antenna, you can universal antenna...
> ...


Pardon, isn't necessary...:thumbup:
confused one part with another (headunit with or without DAB)


----------



## esmond (Jun 10, 2012)

May I know the part number of the new TV module? Thanks.



BusyBox said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm going to retrofit new generation TV-Module 2 ECE in my F10 with no TV from factory.
> 
> ...


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

Guys dont make it so difficult, this is very easy retrofit. Put module in your car, connect it to MOST and power source, run CVBS to CIC, add 601 to FA and code CIC and Combox (if you have 6FL or 6NR).
Then just check in CIC your AUX for 6FL or 6NR that they are right coded. Yes, you can FDL code it to receive mpeg4.

Thats all you need. My module worked even without amplifiers and orig antennas, it is very depending on signal quality in your location. I just used some old chinese antennas I found home and I have nice and stabile picture when driving even 130 km/h. (they are not active).

But I can recommend antennas from ampire.de - they sell them with fakra connectors, they are active and powered directly from module over fakras with 5V.

Diversity - thats mean module is using two antennas (they should be sticked on rear side window (right and left), diversity means that module is using signals from both in order to create a best stream out.


----------



## sampel (Jun 17, 2015)

standa said:


> Guys dont make it so difficult, this is very easy retrofit. Put module in your car, connect it to MOST and power source, run CVBS to CIC, add 601 to FA and code CIC and Combox (if you have 6FL or 6NR).
> Then just check in CIC your AUX for 6FL or 6NR that they are right coded. Yes, you can FDL code it to receive mpeg4.


Why is there need to run CVBS wiring to CIC? Doesn't MOST carry video, audio and data?


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

No, MOST is responsible for Audio data only. 

I'm right in the middle of retrofitting TV in my 2014 F10. TV module and wiring are already installed.
Now I have to change my HU to have the TV input channels available. The only thing I'm looking for are the part number of the connectors (TV-module and antenna).

Does anybody know that numbers ?


----------



## sampel (Jun 17, 2015)

CoolerLutz said:


> No, MOST is responsible for Audio data only.
> 
> I'm right in the middle of retrofitting TV in my 2014 F10. TV module and wiring are already installed.
> Now I have to change my HU to have the TV input channels available. The only thing I'm looking for are the part number of the connectors (TV-module and antenna).
> ...


I'm also planning to retrofit TV, but it sounds more and more complicated.. Why do you need to change HU? Is it because you have NBT? Are you installing OEM TV module or some aftermarket part?


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

I want to have only original supported euippment in my car . Therefore i got an orginal BMW TV Modul and did the wiring according to ISTA including MOST, FBAS and Power.
The only thing i still need are the antennas. 

There are some different HUs from factory depending on your cars euippment level.
- one version without DAB and TV
- one version with TV
- one version with DAB
Reason for that are cost containment at BMW, as usual.

In my case i have got the first one and my HU is missing the FBAS Connector A42*3B . So i have to replace my HU. 
When i try to code my HU with the 601 option in the VO my HU refused coding.

I'll get new HU next week. Then i post my experience after putting them in.


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi

Are you sure, you need a new HU? 
i have in my old F25 with CIC HU also install the original TV Modul, and it works without the A42*3B.
I connect the FBAS to the A42*1B Pin 18, 28 and Masse 27. With Coding the CIC it works.

Now, in my actual F25 with NBT, i have also install the original TV, and this has the *3 connector. 

Greetings, Chris


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

CIC and NBT are different, for NBT, you need connector A42*3B, this are the FBAS connector for TV.


Thorsten


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

All the 3 FBAS ports at connector A42*1B are allocated due to my equiment level. 
According to ISTA the TV function is connected to A42*3B on NBT vehicles.


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

Lutz,

the TV function is ever connected to A42*3B, also if the car comes without equipment like rear view camera and others.


Thorsten


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi Thorsten, 

the only one thing I don't know at moment are what kind of connectors I need for the antennas from TV module to the Sperrkreis modukes ?

Do you have an idea for me ?


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

You have installed new antenna diversity?
For connectors, I have no partnumber, but I will look later to ETK...


Thorsten


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

No I didn't install any other diversity module yet. The were pre configured cable available but in the meantime there are no longer available for order.


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi Thorsten, did you founf the appropriate part number for the antenna connectors.

Cheers Lutz


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

No, I am sorry.
Sorry for delay and I wasnt able to find the parts on ETK, but I made a request to my dealer, at moment without success.


Thorsten


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

I'vv done the TV Retrofit in my F10 LCI with NBT. 
I dont use the orginal antennas in the car. 
I have got two Ampire ANT600 antennas instead and works perfect.


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

Where have you installed the Ampire antennas?


Thorsten


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

I just measures the voltage reading on antenna port, it shown almost 10 volts, is it normal? What's yours antenna port voltage on your box?


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

*For bobbyggx*

bobbyggx - if you have troubles with picture try following :

1. check your ampire antennas if the are well connected - I mean with ISTA if there is no problem with aerials. If ISTA doesnt show anything then -
2. take out your antennas out of the car on the roof without touching steel body of car a try if the signal is better - if better, than you need to replace your antennas to the place inside of car that they will not be in signal shade from car body.
3. if still bad picture - than you need somebody in your location to ask him how looks his signal receipt, if he is OK. Because it can be also caused by weak TV signal in your location, and you cannot do nothing. Only, you can find out where is in your location nearest transmitter tower and try approach to tower in order to see if signal is better and you have stabile picture.


----------



## bobbyggx (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello Standa,

Thank you for your guidance!

As state my problem is that the picture, on most channels, is only "flashing" for a second and the I have only voice. From time to time different channels (until now only two appeared like this) are having consistent picture and sound.

As this is an ongoing "retrofit" my antennas are not at their final position, I am putting them outside, on the rear window away from the chassis, thus there shouldn't be any interference.

Signal is okay around me as other friends, with DVB-T Tuners have no issues (not with the same tunner, but with aftermarket).

I was ruling out the signal issues as the voice is perfect, not interference what so ever.

I was thinking of the following possible issues:
1. Bad tuner? Not likely I assume?
2. Cables which are going from the tuner to the NBT? I am using regular BMW twisted cables (used for speakers) as I had such in my garage. Should I use a specific cable here? Another thought would be that if this was the issue I would have got this constantly always, and like I stated from time to time 1 or 2 programs are more or less ok (constant picture).
3. Coding issues? -> I've coded the TV_MODULE to my VIN and as my car is from Germany it disabled the MPEG4 option which I enabled afterwards.

P.S. Partnumbers for the Connectors are:
Socket housing	12 POL.	1 61138384550	$0.77 
only in conjunction with 
Bushing contact	0,2- 0,5MM²	X 61130005197	$1.65	
Bushing contact	0.75MM?	X 61130006663	$1.82	
Protection cap	12+ 2 POL.	1 61138384666	$2.55 
Envelope f optical waveguide 2POL. /SCHWARZ 61138387214	$1.83


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

Are you sure in Sofia the TV stream is in MPEG4 ?


----------



## bobbyggx (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey Standa,

Yep, Bulgaria went to MPEG4 few years back.

Last night I managed to get it all working. 

I coded the TV Module again -> No success;
I started moving the antennas everywhere, outside the car -> No success;
I decided to undo the cables and start testing with them -> When I removed the SHIELD cable and the touche it again the picture was flashing, as before => I decided, for the test to get one new cable from the trunk to the unit for a test and everything started working => I exchanged the cables => Now everything is working okay.

The interesting part was that at some point the TV Programs were able to work without one cable => For example The Voice was mostly working and some other TV programs were working for time to time, thus I assume that it has something to do with the frequency.

Anyhow, now everything is working, TV Antennas are mounted on the back window, hidden behind the headlining trims and the signal is completely satisfying. I am using 2x Ampire ANT600 active antennas, but the signal is exactly the same (based on the bars on the NBT) with one or with two.

Thank you very much for your interest and time you devoted to answer and brainstorm with me!!! Very much appreciated!


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

Good to hear (now is a time for Solntschev Briag) :thumbup:


----------



## bobbyggx (Jun 9, 2011)

Almost  1 Month more and the fun starts


----------



## cst1077 (May 20, 2015)

I have a question. Does audi tv tuner fit with bmw as like aftermarket tv tuner with tvm2 ho-wort? Because i searched bmw T-dmb tv tuner with tpeg service, but i counldt find it.


----------



## SanDiegoF12 (Oct 26, 2015)

Wow this is cool!

Can someone help me put together the part number and the project steps to retrofit a TV tuner in my USA specs G12?


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

Just go to realoem.com, identify your vehicle and see part numbers. You have also easiest option to contact retrofitters in your area....
I have no experience with G12.


----------



## SanDiegoF12 (Oct 26, 2015)

standa said:


> Just go to realoem.com, identify your vehicle and see part numbers. You have also easiest option to contact retrofitters in your area....
> I have no experience with G12.


Thank you for your reply.


----------



## ricarpa (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi, I have made the installation in my bmw f20 of a tv module, the fact is that I add 601 to vo and I code with esys and I do not get the tv option in the menu of my NBT.

Can someone tell me what are the lines that I need to modify in the NBT so that the option appears?

Thank you


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

Did you the coding for NBT ?


----------



## ricarpa (Sep 10, 2013)

Yes of course but it does not appear in my nbt menu. I have to modify the lines manually.


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

Usually when you vo code the NBT with 601 option everything should go well.
Are you sure the vo coding was successfull with 601 ?


----------



## ricarpa (Sep 10, 2013)

I comment, when you code and put a code in a vehicle that does not have the option of television with the case of my model bmw f20, although you do vo and coding, it does not do anything unless you modify the lines in this case in the nbt. Do you know what lines they are? and of course I've coded with code 601. Thank you


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

You should definitly see the TV option after you code with an modified VO (with 601) your NBT for sure. I did the same many times, also in my car. If your NBT doesnt support TV usage then VO coding and FDL coding will fail due to missing hardware. In my case for instance i had to replace my NBT for the TV option.

Try this one:
HU_NBT > AUDIO_TUNER_TRAFFIC 3002 > TV_DIVERSITY = aktiv 
HU_NBT > AUDIO_TUNER_TRAFFIC 3002 > TV_HMI_LIST_VIEW = hide_checkbox_off 
HU_NBT > EXBOX 3001 > TV = wert_44 
HU_NBT > HMI 3000 > CDMM_TV_AUDIOTRACK = aktiv 
HU_NBT > HMI 3000 > CDMM_TV_AUTOSTORE = aktiv 
HU_NBT > HMI 3000 > CDMM_TV_BML = nicht_aktiv [Default]
HU_NBT > HMI 3000 > CDMM_TV_CAS_MENUE = nicht_aktiv [Default]
HU_NBT > HMI 3000 > CDMM_TV_EPG = aktiv 
HU_NBT > HMI 3000 > CDMM_TV_EPG_PRES_SCOPE = standard [Default]
HU_NBT > HMI 3000 > CDMM_TV_FOLLOWING = nicht_aktiv [Default]
HU_NBT > HMI 3000 > CDMM_TV_PAY_BROWSER_LIST = nicht_aktiv [Default]
HU_NBT > HMI 3000 > CDMM_TV_PRESETLIST = aktiv 
HU_NBT > HMI 3000 > CDMM_TV_SUBTITLES = nicht_aktiv [Default]
HU_NBT > HMI 3000 > CDMM_TV_TELETEXT = nicht_aktiv [Default]
HU_NBT > HMI 3000 > TVM_VARIANTEN = tvm_verbaut


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

You did'nt say your NBT is retrofitted, isnt it ?.

Then you have to use FDL coding.


----------



## ricarpa (Sep 10, 2013)

If my nbt is retrofitted. They made it work modifying the lines, what happens is that I coded it and lost the lines. The person who modified the lines did not locate it. I will try with those lines. Thank you


----------



## Bimmercoder (Oct 19, 2017)

CoolerLutz said:


> You did'nt say your NBT is retrofitted, isnt it ?.
> 
> Then you have to use FDL coding.


Does not matter, you still have to add 601 to VO and perform default coding with that new FA.
There is no need to FDL code such functions.


----------



## ricarpa (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm going to try the configuration you gave me. On the other hand, is there any line to modify so that the TV can be seen moving? Thank you


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi guys,

You know, that 601, the TV function, isn***8217;t available to f20 series cars?
This should be the reason why after adding 601 the nbt didn***8217;t change coding.


Thorsten


----------



## ricarpa (Sep 10, 2013)

Many thanks to CoolerLutz and bimmercoder everything works correctly.

Thank you


----------



## ricarpa (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi, I have a problem and that is that the HD channels look perfectly but not the sound. Do you know what the cause may be?

Thank you


----------



## Bimmercoder (Oct 19, 2017)

ricarpa said:


> Hi, I have a problem and that is that the HD channels look perfectly but not the sound. Do you know what the cause may be?
> 
> Thank you


MOST is not connected properly most likely
Sound goes through fibre optic only


----------



## ricarpa (Sep 10, 2013)

Bimmercoder said:


> MOST is not connected properly most likely
> Sound goes through fibre optic only


I know, I checked the connection but the fact is that the channels that are not HD are seen and heard perfectly. It must be something related to the decoding of the sound. If outside the MOST, no channel would be heard.


----------



## Bimmercoder (Oct 19, 2017)

ricarpa said:


> Bimmercoder said:
> 
> 
> > MOST is not connected properly most likely
> ...


Ah ok. I would say your tuner is not compatible with that HD standard then.
Bmw TV tuner 2 is only capable of processing analog mpeg2 and mpeg4. Your HD channels are possibly not using mpeg2 nor mpeg4 but something else newer...but the name escapes me right now. Bmw has a newer tv tuner for it.


----------



## ricarpa (Sep 10, 2013)

Bimmercoder said:


> Ah ok. I would say your tuner is not compatible with that HD standard then.
> Bmw TV tuner 2 is only capable of processing analog mpeg2 and mpeg4. Your HD channels are possibly not using mpeg2 nor mpeg4 but something else newer...but the name escapes me right now. Bmw has a newer tv tuner for it.


My model is TV-MODUL2 ECE and before I was encoded the nbt was seen and the HD channels were perfectly heard. It's something of a configuration but I can not know what it can be. Thank you very much.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

ricarpa said:


> Bimmercoder said:
> 
> 
> > Ah ok. I would say your tuner is not compatible with that HD standard then.
> ...


Hi, did you ever resolve this? I have just retrofitted the TV-MODUL2 ECE RSE and can***8217;t get the HD Channels to show. I***8217;m guessing there is something else I need to code but can***8217;t find it.


----------



## egisz (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi,
I have question related to subject and need your help.
I tried to enable TV input to add composite video input (I want to connect raspberry pi running open auto).
I followed this thread, but it was done on E90, described in this thread: https://e90.spoolstreet.com/threads/diy-cic-auxiliary-video-input.1550/post-40800
I've added VO 601 to salapa, coded CIC, changed FDL parameters, but TV input did not appear in CIC menu...

Is described option valid for F10, or does it change?
Do I have some other cheap options to connect video input to CIC? ( I know of expensive HW addons, but I'm looking in simple RCA video input option).

My F10 is 2010, without combox (MULF + TEL) if it helps.
Options list of my car : 
1CA,1CB,1CD,205,230,255,2K1,320,403,423,428,431,465,494,4AT,502,522,548,601,609,612,614,615,616,620,633,698,6AA,6AB,6FL,7SP,801,851,863,879,8KA,8TF,8TH,8V1,9BD


----------



## stecom90 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi,
You can use cable like this, works great in my F13, here


----------



## egisz (Nov 6, 2016)

stecom90 said:


> Hi,
> You can use cable like this, works great in my F13, here


The link you provided is about android app, but not about connecting video input. Or I missed something?

Still looking for options how to connect video input, my DIY project is stuck ...


----------



## egisz (Nov 6, 2016)

I finally found TV option in CIC menu. I feel stupid as it may be there right from the start (when I added 601 option), but I could not find it 
When I go to CD/Multimedia menu, it jumps right to External devices submenu (probably last one I've used), so I did not see new TV option in upper menu. I found it when I press CD button on idrive knob.

It's a good progress, but... I still cannot get image from my Raspberry or rear camera, only static grey background.
According NewTIS page, in my case (without surround camera, without video switch), it should be connected to A42*1B pins 18,28,27(shield).
This is how I did, but no image.

Will check wiring.


----------



## egisz (Nov 6, 2016)

Finally got everything working. Thank you for help! A short video of result on youtube:


----------



## Napas (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I need your advice.

I want to retrofit TV Module suitable for my Country PT on a F11 with NBT Evo (retrofitted)
In my country the TV signal is DVB-T MPEG-4/H.264

From my research
DVB-T2 supports HEVC MPEG-H (H.265) and DVB-T MPEG-4/H.264

Does anyone knows if this is correct?

65508717279 TV module DVB-T2


----------



## theor32 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hi . i have x5 f15 2017. i retofit dvbt-2 in my car and coded by esys. all ok but when i find the chanels then go to write no signal . what i can ?


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Sometimes the TV MODULE glitches and no longer stores TV channels. The only solution I have found for this is to reflash the ECU with esys. This always solves the problem for me and I have also solved many customers problems this way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theor32 (Feb 15, 2021)

Ηello thank you for your answer. I have esys . How I update the tv module ?


----------

